# Bachmann 62256 Spare Part Aid



## Peoli (Sep 28, 2017)

Hello everyone, could you help me please? I have a Bachmann locomotive item 62256 and would like to buy the following parts: item 622xx-00J01 and item 622xx-00M05. Both items are sold out at Bachmann. Could you give me an address where I can buy these items? Thanks, Friends of Belgium. Excuse my English


----------



## GNfan (Jun 3, 2016)

Those are the truck and drive shaft for a Bachmann N scale DD40AX. People have asked here about a source for the trucks (other than Bachmann) before. I don't recall that anyone had an answer; sorry.


----------



## Peoli (Sep 28, 2017)

Thank you very much GNfan, my locomotive has fallen and these 2 parts are broken. I can not ride anymore. I thought maybe in a store in the US there would be these parts in stock. Too bad. Friendship to you.:smilie_daumenpos:


----------

